# Old Smokey Electric Smoker



## doug123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just wondered if anyone has this smoker or has used it??? If so please let me know what you think of it.

I like the looks of it.

I will include a pic.

Thanks!


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 6, 2006)

yo y'all
ive never seen one.
does it load thru the top only??

i mean do you have to unload top rack to get at bottom rack??

is there a water pan???


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 6, 2006)

It looks to be an electric version of an ECB.  One of the major drawbacks to me is having to remove the top rack to get to the 2nd rack.  That is why I am now looking for a horizontal smoker.  I like the idea of saving some money on the cost of charcoal, but what if you want to take it camping.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 7, 2006)

No, there is no water pan. It is more or less sealed when the lid is on, so you don't need one.

At least that is what they say.

I would think you have to remove the top to get to the bottom. That's how mine is now.

I never would have bought an electric smoker, I have always been for charcoal on the grill so I don't think I would have gone for a gas one either. But someone gave me this ECB electric, and now that I have it I really like it. But it is kind of rickety and I don't trust it. Might give this one a shot but nothing I am doing anytime soon. Just wondered if anyone else had one.


----------



## chargerpower (Jan 6, 2007)

So did you ever convert to the Old Smokey?  I bought one last month and would agree that it is much more sturdy than the OCB.

Aside from a drawback or two, I am very satisfied with this model and the great food it turns out.

Let me know what you ended up doing.  I haven't come across anyone else on this forum who has as Old Smokey.  If you do in fact have one, I'd like to share some stories with you.

ChargerPower


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

hello hello,
do you have to unload the 2 meat racks to put more chips in the pan??


----------



## chargerpower (Jan 6, 2007)

You don't add more chips to the pan, it's one-stop-shopping with the Old Smokey.  You really don't even have to check the meat during the cooking process.  It's a "set it and forget it" type smoker.  Since it is a flat lid and there are no vents/exhaust, the heat and moisture collects inside the smoker and when you liftoff the lid it is a steam, smoke and water explosion.  I would describe it as a slow/pressure/smoker cooking device.  Getting back to your question though....someone on this board told me that the seal of this cooker stifles the smoke because it has nowhere to travel.  I agree with this, but I still think my meat gets a nice smokey flavor.  Plus, since it's so moist and tender, it doesn't come out burnt or charred.  Although a lot of that charring produces flavor (and don't get me wrong, I love burnt ends), for the frequent smoker I'd say this is a healthier option to avoid the potential carcinogenic effects of the charring.


----------



## doug123 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey ChargerPower,

Just saw this. Sorry, I don't get on here much anymore. Packed my smoker up for the Winter.

I didn't get one but I am still thinking about it. More than likely I will order one in the Spring. I haven't really heard anyone say anything bad about them.

So you like it?

I figure I'll keep my old one also so I can use them both for different things. 

It's supposed to get down to 0 here in the next couple days, can't wait for Spring  :D


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 4, 2007)

My brother in law has one.  This thing is great.  You only have to add chips once.  The whole thing is sealed pretty good so things cook a lot faster than a regular smoker.  The smoke and steam cook it fast and super moist.  Simple smoker but great results.


----------



## peter29088 (May 24, 2013)

Doug,

I bought this smoker a few years ago and love it. I've smoked pork butt and chicken with great results. We live in Boston and love barbeque. For us, this smoker has worked very well


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2013)

They also do charcoal models.  Made in Texas and folks been using these since 1923.  They look and feel cheap but they work GREAT.  For what they are and the price, won't be disappointed.  Keep Smokin!


----------

